# Fat Jax II Report 7/23/22



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Left Sherman Cove about 0800, stopped at the mass/buoys for bait, but that wasn't happening... headed South Got to the 120 Ft line, hit a few natural bottom areas. ZERO current, sssllloooowwww bite. Saw boats parked just about everywhere in a nice clam 1-2 Ft Saturday morning. 

Not many pictures, I had a friend and his son out so, we just fished. A few Snapper and a couple Bonita and hard tails. Nothing to really talk about.. 

Got broke off with a coupe BIG something at the Oriskany, then got chewed hi by a Cuda on the Chevron. Headed North after that. Seas were so-so depending on the direction. Nor as calm as I was expecting, but very doable.. 

All in all, good day, I don't always have to catch stuff... a couple Bonita in the freezer for shark bait later this summer/fall with Mark. Burned 36 Gallons of fuel and put some time on the boat.


----------



## Offcoarse (Feb 5, 2021)

Look forward to it we'll go get some more bait we're going to need them I like that shirking good report Jim glad you made it out got to keep them boats wet or they dry


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jim what yaa mean not bait at the Mass? You need live bait and use that livewell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

To the Oriskany and only burned 36 gallons. Sounds pretty good!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Jim what yaa mean not bait at the Mass? You need live bait and use that livewell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the mass looked like a drive in movie.... ha ha. didnt see anyone picking up any bait, so we spent a few minutes, then moved on... chatter on the radio, everyone was asking where the bait was...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> To the Oriskany and only burned 36 gallons. Sounds pretty good!


 we headed towards the nickle barge, hit the tennaco, a few spots of rocks heading East, Oriskany, chevron and north to the pass from there. i have to reset the used fuel, I'll see how far I went tomorrow..


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

That is the BEST LOOKING fishing boat on the Gulf Coast, well thought out and rigged out..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jim is styling out there for sure.


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

Does the FJB on the back stand for fat jax boat??? Just wondering


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Looks like a beautiful day on the gulf, and you got some friends out on the water too.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

haulingrass said:


> Does the FJB on the back stand for fat jax boat??? Just wondering


Yep


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

fine looking boat and really like the enclosed cabin


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I love those Parker sport cabins.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

The best rig fer sure, thanks for the report bud


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

36 gallons, that's it? Man, I need to repower with 4 strokes.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

zodiac470 said:


> 36 gallons, that's it? Man, I need to repower with 4 strokes.


I'm not complaining, I'm impressed with a boat this size and weight... this is the best I've seen, usually 1.9 - 2.1 MPG @ 27-28 MPH


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I'm not complaining, I'm impressed with a boat this size and weight... this is the best I've seen, usually 1.9 - 2.1 MPG @ 27-28 MPH
> 
> View attachment 1093557


I didn't mean to imply that you were complaining. My best fuel burn so far with twin Optimax 200s is 1.7 at 28 MPH.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Jim, I know it's not comparing apples to apples, but how does the ride compare with the helm more forward in the Parker vs what you experienced with the CC Grady?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

salty_dawg said:


> Jim, I know it's not comparing apples to apples, but how does the ride compare with the helm more forward in the Parker vs what you experienced with the CC Grady?


To be honest, it's a little more bumpy in the Parker, however this boat just LOVES the HUGE trim Tabs. That coupled with the large motor bracket (about 3 feet) puts the motors pretty far back. Trim the motors down, sea suspension Captains chair, and let the boat chew, its not a bad ride at all. This is a 25Ft boat, however from Tip of the pulpit to the motors, its about 31 -32 feet over all, so it rides like a much longer boat that a 25 footer... The Grady was 25 Ft. I remember that boat seemed to "Fall into the pot holes" The Parker seems to bridge the holes alot better...

One thing to remember is, in the Parker your sitting down, in a CC your standing up the entire time. I have a coupe deck chairs on the deck, and when riding there, in the chair, its a very easy ride.


----------

